# Fins Shock Absorbing



## Solodaddio

Has anyone tried this line? Sounds good for a topwater setup. A 100yard spool is 10 dollars, almost cheap compared to most small spools.


----------



## Permit Rat

Is it a braid? If so, probably hollow core, like Micron. To me, "shock absorbing," means it will stretch and I always thought one of the selling points of braided lines, was the lack of stretch. Oh well.....I'm a mono guy anyway.....just curious.


----------



## Solodaddio

It is braid. Summer time I take my baitcaster to the end of the rocks and fish for kings etc. I use a microguide 7 foot heavy rod. Between the stout rod and short leader a little stretch sounds nice since I generally throw top plugs. The baitcaster only holds so much line so I gotta pack as much reasonably pound rated line as possible.


----------



## tcbayman

I had it on a spinning reel, it was some of the best braid I've ever had. Where are you finding it for 10 bucks?


----------



## dbarham

My shock absorber is about 7 foot of flourocarbon tied with a crazy Alberto knot to my fins wind tamer or power pro I like em both of 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

^^ straight from the fins website 
^ I started using the crazy Alberto knot this year but can't with the microguides.
I prefer the fins XS but ended up getting plenty windtaimer since it's way cheaper, mostly gonna use for spinners.


----------



## dk2429

Never used it but out of 832, Slick 8, and Windtamer, Fins for the win!


----------



## mattyD

*fins line*

300 yards 40 lb for 19.99 ebay


----------



## Txredfish

I like the Fins Windtamer. I tried the Powerpro, Fireline and others. Finally settled on the Fins as the best.


----------



## Solodaddio

Out of these three spools barely filled a reel with the shock absorbing. Iâ€™ll have some reviews soon. I will add that the 15lb spool of windtamer gave me lots of complications. Sent Fins the remaining half of the spool. Had a crazy amount of windknots and the line unraveling. My guess is due to being plain white line it maybe wasnâ€™t dyed had something to do with it.


----------



## Solodaddio

The 50lb is overkill for a baitcaster, completely full with one good cast your down to only a few wraps of line. Other than that I only kept it on my reel three trips and was to worried Iâ€™d hook into a decent fish and line be snapped off in an instant. This was testing in the surf strictly with a topwater. The 50pd 100yd spool cost me ten dollars so Iâ€™m not at a complete loss since most braid is overpriced in my book. Wasnâ€™t expecting it to be as thick as 20pd mono, much more than the 14pd advertisement. Possibly down the road I might try a much lighter version but at this point donâ€™t feel the need to. On a positive note Fins replaced the 300yd spool of 15pd windtamer and admitted it to being a bad batch.


----------

